# Class 3 E-file.... Suspended?



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Word is after the last Ft Hood shooting the Feds shut down the E file for those wanting a class 3 for things like suppressors.

If you had you paper work in the e file system you need to re file the long way....

This was second hand info so please confirm... And post up


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Don't think so, I did get an email saying they were doing system restarts everyday at certain times and it would be down for about an hour each time


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

E Forms is down. It had nothing to do with Fort Hood shooting. 

Send paper or wait for process repairs. 


The eForms software is not performing to our expectations. As a result, we are taking the eForms system down until further notice. We apologize for any inconvenience and appreciate your patience as we work with our industry partners to deliver a quality product. Any eForm submitted will continue to be processed. The finalized forms will be sent to the user via email.

Until the eForms system is returned to service for the industry, all imports forms (Forms 6 Part I and 6A), NFA forms (1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 9 and 10), and AFMER reports (Form 5300.11) must be submitted via paper, including any eForms in draft status.

Good luck,
RFA


----------



## outdoorsmanjimjo (Jan 26, 2012)

Dang I sent my e file April 1, I hope it gets fixed soon


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Good to here the above info

And glad There is good news that it will be repaired


----------



## outdoorsmanjimjo (Jan 26, 2012)

*NFA coming back on line slowly*

:bounce:https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9QCUSuRfQygdm9JMDRFc3lHV05aTzBNVEVseEV3UkwzTHpv/preview?pli=1


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

I sent mine off via mail after my dealer said it was down and wasn't sure on its return. I heard esystem had a four month turn around which I was excited but quite bummed when I had to file the old fashion way and hear its 8-24 months. Great, I want to carry my sbr on duty now!!!!! Btw I sent mine off 4/14 any guess how long it'll take in the mail?


----------



## vette74 (Oct 11, 2009)

It has been a long time since I looked into this I know obama changed the rules about a trust. Do you now have to get a leo to sign off on the paperwork?


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

From what I hear not yet but it's going that way this year. I didn't get one to sign mine.


----------



## Monarchy (Jun 3, 2004)

*this bunch in Austin do a ton of them...pretty good info*

http://www.silencershop.com/support/atf-wait-times/

The worthless information I gathered from two shops here in Houston was that the on-line system got bogged down because it couldn't handle the volume (insert Obamacare joke here). It is been back up for days now.


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

On Apr 01 2014 ATF announced e-Form policy changes that may help reduce system jitter and log-in problems. That same week the system was taken town for an extended period of time for maintenance and instructed that all submissions should be submitted via "paper".

As of April 10 2014, ATF has not indicated when the system will be back up for online for processing and is stating that processing times for e-Form 4 applications in pending status is six calendar months.

We received our last batch of approved e-Form 4 applications in early Mar 2014; these applications were submitted as late as Nov 18, 2013.

Hard-copy submissions are taking as long 11 months to approve (as of Apr 2014) plus additional time for Government agency mail system delivery. Our most recent paper application was approved in early Apr 2014 and was submitted in Jun 2013 (roughly eight months).

If a dealer is telling you anything different, you should run.

.


----------



## outdoorsmanjimjo (Jan 26, 2012)

Efile is still down, paper form has speed up due to 37 new hires working 24/7 around the clock, I Efiled 4-1-14 with no luck yet.


----------



## rundm (Dec 1, 2012)

I e-filed Jan 5th of this yr and nothing yet.


----------



## outdoorsmanjimjo (Jan 26, 2012)

Efiled 4-1-14 with no luck due to system down, My dealer refiled paper form on 5-27-14, I lost 2 months, looks like it's going to be awhilesad4sm


----------



## rundm (Dec 1, 2012)

Called Arms Room yesterday and they have had my stamp for 2.5 weeks now. Will be going today to pick up my 22l


----------



## BradV (Jun 27, 2012)

Just had to submit paper forms for mine a week ago as E-file is still down.  My integral 10/22 setup will just have to wait that much longer!


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

C r a p....., still down. I'm wanting a can for my 10/22. Guess I'll file paper and get in line. Or do I e-file and get in line? Uggghhhhh.


----------



## rundm (Dec 1, 2012)

The efile system is still down so the only way to go is through the paper form. Will most likely take between 8-12 months.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Got an email saying efile is only processing form 1 for now.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Bought my can last month. Said paperwork average has been 9 months..


----------



## svo (Jun 16, 2009)

mine was filed 3.11.14 and approved 7.03.14 (my b/day) 

e-filed


----------

